# Eight months and still potty training. Help!



## River Jedi (Jun 4, 2016)

We've had our Jedi since he was 9 weeks old. We immediately started crate training him, using an indoor system with potty pads as well as training him that he could go outside if he rang bells hooked to the front door.

To say progress has been slow would be an understatement. We give him treats for success (rotating cheese, bacon bits, or hotdog slice)and also praise him lavishly. We ask him to go every three hours or so.

Nights are not a problem. He wakes me up by licking my face about 2 am, I carry him to the potty pad and he goes and gets his treat. But days!

I try to keep a constant eye on him but it seems like I see him just as he pees. He knows exactly what I want when I tell him "Go potty, get treat." But usually he doesn't go when reminded, he goes whenever he feels like it, wherever he feels like it. (He is allowed in the great room but not in any other room unless we are with him.)

He will go exactly where he is trained to go for a few days and we cross our fingers. Then he has a day where you'd think we'd never trained him at all.

Jedi is smart and funny. We love him to pieces. But how do we potty train him??

Any tips gratefully appreciated!
River


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't know. I even tried potty bells. I also have another dog who hasn't had an accident in the house since he was six months. On the day Lola went into heat, which was also the day she turned ten months, she simply just stopped peeing in the house...until TODAY. Ugh. I guess once every three months is a hellava lot better than three times a week.

I do recommend getting a black light so you can be sure you've got everything clean.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think you have to go back to basics as if he was a new puppy. Confine him to a smaller area with his potty pads and only increase it gradually if he has no accidents. No freedom in the house unless you have personally witnessed him go potty. Then he should be still watched like a hawk until he is more reliable. I hope he is not still waking you up for middle of the night potty trips. Eight months old is too old for that. If this is the case I would have him checked for a UTI or other issue. You also need to be sure that all indoor potty accidents have been thoroughly cleaned. If they have been on wall to wall carpet it is impossible to get to the urine that has soaked down into the pad or floor underneath. Keeping him to a tiled area would be easier to clean. Good luck.


----------



## River Jedi (Jun 4, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> I think you have to go back to basics as if he was a new puppy. Confine him to a smaller area with his potty pads and only increase it gradually if he has no accidents. No freedom in the house unless you have personally witnessed him go potty. Then he should be still watched like a hawk until he is more reliable. I hope he is not still waking you up for middle of the night potty trips. Eight months old is too old for that. If this is the case I would have him checked for a UTI or other issue. You also need to be sure that all indoor potty accidents have been thoroughly cleaned. If they have been on wall to wall carpet it is impossible to get to the urine that has soaked down into the pad or floor underneath. Keeping him to a tiled area would be easier to clean. Good luck.


I took your advice and it immediately became a contest of wills. Every time I let him out of his pen he immediately runs to one of his favorite "accident" spots and pees. I knew he was strong willed but wow!

We have always kept him in an area with vinyl rather than carpeting but he likes to pee on the rugs. I wash them and then spray with one of the enzyme sprays. But he has four separate areas where he likes to have "accidents."

I can tell this is going to be an interesting chapter in Jedi's life! And ours! LOL.

River


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You must take away his opportunity to get to the "accident" areas of your house. I would pick him up and carry to outside potty spot or clip a collar and leash on him while still in the pen and lead him outside. If it is throw rugs he is peeing on I would remove them until he is more reliable. You also might try putting more potty pads out in the house in all the favorite "accident" areas. I would be very strict about no freedom allowed until he has pottied outside. Hang in there. He will get it!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Three hours may be too long. Our two, both adults, go out more frequently than that; sometimes because they ask and sometimes because we offer them the opportunity. Yes, they can hold it much longer than that and do when we are gone for longer periods. However, potty trained dogs (or at least my dogs) usually on their own cut down on water consumption while their people are gone. We always leave the water bowl full and it is nearly always at the same level when we return even if it has been several hours. When people are home they drink as needed knowing that they can go out as needed. They also know that people sleep through the night and so are prepared to do the same. However, Nickie was more difficult to potty train than any of my dogs, but he is also the only small dog I've ever had.


----------

